# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Breezy Backports now open for business

## TheFridge

<p>John Dong has <a href="http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88153">announced</a> that backports for Ubuntu 5.10 (aka Breezy Badger) are now ready. A “backport” is when a software package is built from the development version of Ubuntu and made available for users of the stable version. This allows for users to use newer desktop applications without the risk of using the development version, thus it serves as a nice middle ground for users that want new software, but not so new that it singes their boots.</p>
<p>John has a comprehensive <a href="http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40291">set of instructions</a> to help you get started. There is an <a href="http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=47">entire subforum</a> dedicated to backports, so make sure you check it out while you download the fresh goodness. The <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-backports">backports mailing list</a> is also available for anyone who is interested in contributing to the project.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

